# مطلوب معلومات عن تدوير الالومنيوم...... عااااااااجل



## KhaleBek (1 يوليو 2011)

عندي مشروع عن تدوير الالومنيوم و اريد معلومات عن كيفية تحويل علب الكانز ( البيبسي ) الى سبائك من الالومنيوم....
ارجو من لديه اي معلومات ان يفيدني و جزاكم الله الف الف الف خير
شكرا


----------



## KhaleBek (1 يوليو 2011)

يا شبااااااااااب ولا واحد يقدر يفيدني :4:​


----------



## bomboo (8 يوليو 2011)

فيه فيديو اتفرجت عليه وثائقي اسمه مدن عملاقه مدينه ساو باولو بيتكلم عن تدوير الالومنيوم بشرح كبير ممكن تنزله من النت و تتفرج عليه


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 يوليو 2011)

اذهب لموقع / موسوعة ويكيبيديا الحرة واكتب اعادة تدوير الألمنيوم
او شف هذا الرابط إن كان يعمل /
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A5%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A9_%D8%AA%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%B1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D9%84%D9%85%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%88%D9%85


*إعادة تدوير الألومنيوم* عملية يتم من خلالها اعادة استغلال الالمنيوم الخردة لإنتاج منتجات جديدة وتنطوي العملية على مجرد اعادة صهر المعادن، والتي هي الآن أقل تكلفة واستهلاكا للطاقة بدلاً من تحضير ألمنيوم جديدعن طريق التحليل الكهربائي لأكسيد الألومنيومAL3O2، والتي والتي تحتاج إلى استخراج خام البوكسيت ومن ثم صقلها باستخدام عملية باير.إعادة تدوير خردة الألومنيوم لا يتطلب سوى 5 ٪ من الطاقة المستخدمة في تصنيع الالومنيوم.[2] ولهذا السبب ،فان ما يقرب من 31 ٪ من الألمنيوم المنتج في كل من الولايات المتحدة يأتي من الخردة المعاد تدويرها.[1]
قالب:Recycling اعادة تدوير الألمنيوم ليست جديدة فهي من الممارسات الشائعة منذ بداية القرن العشرين وقد زادت بشكل كبير في الحرب العالمية الثانية ولكن شدة الإقبال عليها ظلت محدودة حتى اواخر عام 1960 عندما انتشرت شعبية المشروبات المعبأة في علب مصنوعة من الألمنيوم لتثبت بذلك أهمية اعادة تدوير الألمنيوم في ذهن الرأي العام.[2]
و تتضمن مصادر إعادة تدوير الألومنيوم: الطائرات، السيارات، الدراجات، القوارب، أجهزة الكمبيوتر، وتجهيزات المطابخ، المزاريب، الأسلاك والعديد من المنتجات الأخرى التي تتكون من مواد قوية وخفيفة الوزن أو مواد مع موصلية حرارية عالية.بما ان اعادة التدوير لا تضر بهيكل المعدن فبالإمكان اعادة تدوير الالمنيوم إلى أجل غير مسمى واستخدامه في إنتاج منتجات جديدة يمكن الاستفادة منها.


 


رزمة علب جاهزة للنقل




 


تمزيق الألومنيوم علب المشروبات


*محتويات*

[أخف]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 الفوائد <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-2">2 عملية التدوير <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3">3 إنتاج السبائك باستخدام الأفران العاكسة <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-4">4 إعادة تدوير الألمنيوم الثانوي <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-5">5 المراجع 
6 الروابط الخارجية
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A5%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A9_%D8% 


http://www.4eqt.com/vb/thread13671.html

http://www.arabsys.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12466


http://www.qatifmb.org/?act=artc&id=4815



http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19942


http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/01/06/article306718.html


http://www.nqeia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71848


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 يوليو 2011)

اذهب لموقع / موسوعة ويكيبيديا الحرة واكتب اعادة تدوير الألمنيوم
او شف هذا الرابط إن كان يعمل /
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إعادة_تدوير_الألمنيوم


*إعادة تدوير الألومنيوم* عملية يتم من خلالها اعادة استغلال الالمنيوم الخردة لإنتاج منتجات جديدة وتنطوي العملية على مجرد اعادة صهر المعادن، والتي هي الآن أقل تكلفة واستهلاكا للطاقة بدلاً من تحضير ألمنيوم جديدعن طريق التحليل الكهربائي لأكسيد الألومنيومAL3O2، والتي والتي تحتاج إلى استخراج خام البوكسيت ومن ثم صقلها باستخدام عملية باير.إعادة تدوير خردة الألومنيوم لا يتطلب سوى 5 ٪ من الطاقة المستخدمة في تصنيع الالومنيوم.[2] ولهذا السبب ،فان ما يقرب من 31 ٪ من الألمنيوم المنتج في كل من الولايات المتحدة يأتي من الخردة المعاد تدويرها.[1]
قالب:Recycling اعادة تدوير الألمنيوم ليست جديدة فهي من الممارسات الشائعة منذ بداية القرن العشرين وقد زادت بشكل كبير في الحرب العالمية الثانية ولكن شدة الإقبال عليها ظلت محدودة حتى اواخر عام 1960 عندما انتشرت شعبية المشروبات المعبأة في علب مصنوعة من الألمنيوم لتثبت بذلك أهمية اعادة تدوير الألمنيوم في ذهن الرأي العام.[2]
و تتضمن مصادر إعادة تدوير الألومنيوم: الطائرات، السيارات، الدراجات، القوارب، أجهزة الكمبيوتر، وتجهيزات المطابخ، المزاريب، الأسلاك والعديد من المنتجات الأخرى التي تتكون من مواد قوية وخفيفة الوزن أو مواد مع موصلية حرارية عالية.بما ان اعادة التدوير لا تضر بهيكل المعدن فبالإمكان اعادة تدوير الالمنيوم إلى أجل غير مسمى واستخدامه في إنتاج منتجات جديدة يمكن الاستفادة منها.


 


رزمة علب جاهزة للنقل




 


تمزيق الألومنيوم علب المشروبات


*محتويات*


[أخف]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 الفوائد <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-2">2 عملية التدوير <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3">3 إنتاج السبائك باستخدام الأفران العاكسة <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-4">4 إعادة تدوير الألمنيوم الثانوي <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-5">5 المراجع
6 الروابط الخارجية
 

http://www.4eqt.com/vb/thread13671.html

http://www.arabsys.net/vb/showthread.php?t=12466


http://www.qatifmb.org/?act=artc&id=4815



http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19942


http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/01/06/article306718.html


http://www.nqeia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71848


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 يوليو 2011)

ايضا استخدم هذا المصطلح في قوقل Recycling aluminum 

وضغط على صور أوفيديو تطلع لك مواضيع كثيرة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plp7HYXCpZA مثل هذا الفيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH4iySRlY78&feature=related


----------

